# Ingersoll Triumph 5 Jewel Vintage Watch (Early Example)



## watchjim (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here so please excuse me if i'm posting this in the wrong place or in the wrong manner. Anyway I was at an auction the other day and I bought a lot of mixed watches and amongst them was this Ingersoll Triumph 5 Jewels vintage watch. I spent hours 'googling' it and trying to do some research but couldn't find anything all the similar. The nearest I could find was the Smith equivalent and a 7 jewel Ingersoll wristwatch. If anyone has any idea what year it might be from or owns a similar watch or in fact any information at all that would be much appreciated!

Could it be one of the first wristwatches produced by Ingersoll?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one too










in a bit nicer condition than yours, and bought for Â£10 at a car boot so don't get your hopes up on value. Ingersoll were founded in 1892, about 20 years before wristwatches started to become popular so it isn't that early. I've guessed mine is about 1950's, maybe early sixties. Hope that helps


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you seen out The Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.,Ltd., http://history.powys.org.uk/history/ystrad/anglo1.html. It doesn`t have any great details of the actual watches but is still interesting :wink2:


----------



## watchjim (Feb 17, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> I have one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, bit less beaten up than mine,thanks for your reply!


----------



## watchjim (Feb 17, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Have you seen out The Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.,Ltd., http://history.powys.org.uk/history/ystrad/anglo1.html. It doesn`t have any great details of the actual watches but is still interesting :wink2:


Very interesting, thanks for the link!


----------

